
Facebook has suspended the account of the Cambridge Analytica whistleblower - idoco
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/18/facebook-has-suspended-the-account-of-the-whistleblower-who-exposed-cambridge-analytica/
======
ForHackernews
Does this matter?

Thousands of other people could do the exact same thing. Unless I
misunderstand, there are zero technical obstacles preventing this kind of
data-harvesting. Maybe it now (as of 2016) violates the letter of Facebook's
API ToS, but that's just a pinky-swear that developers click through without
reading.

------
Mononokay
What did he expect was going to happen?

> Cause a tonne of negative PR for [COMPANY] > Expect not to lose access to
> [COMPANY] services

There's a logical error here.

~~~
celticninja
Why did he even have an account knowing what they do with the information?

